# Dubai special needs school help



## Ckenney (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like my wife is going to get transferred to Dubai this summer. We have a high functioning autistic 5 year old child that is speech delayed that will need to start kindergarten next school year. Right now we have him in a school for high functioning special needs children, plus he goes to speech classes 5x a week and OT class 2x a week. I read that most the schools are hard to get into in Dubai. I have a few questions.

1. Can someone please rate the special need schools? I know not all schools are created equally.
2. Is there a school that is more for high functioning special need children? 
3. Are there places to get a child speech help and OT outside of the special need schools in case we can’t get him in one or find a fit?


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Try this link - they have phone numbers and email addresses so it may be worth dropping them a line to see if they can answer all your questions

Littlewoods Nursery


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Ckenney said:


> It looks like my wife is going to get transferred to Dubai this summer. We have a high functioning autistic 5 year old child that is speech delayed that will need to start kindergarten next school year. Right now we have him in a school for high functioning special needs children, plus he goes to speech classes 5x a week and OT class 2x a week. I read that most the schools are hard to get into in Dubai. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Can someone please rate the special need schools? I know not all schools are created equally.
> 2. Is there a school that is more for high functioning special need children?
> 3. Are there places to get a child speech help and OT outside of the special need schools in case we can&#146;t get him in one or find a fit?


Go to www.grapeshisha.com. There is a section on special needs schools in Dubai


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Go to www.grapeshisha.com. There is a section on special needs schools in Dubai


Go to the live and work section


----------

